

Show HN: My static blog/site generator: "Shithead" - anthonyb
http://teh.oarsum.com/posts/shithead_released.html

======
riffraff
I come from a background where swearing, loudly, is considered ok. Think
Samuel L. Jackson in "pulp fiction" except my language has, I reckon, a metric
ton more swearwords.

First time I worked in a team of people of different language I ended up
involuntarily teaching them a lot of them because I was swearing a lot while
coding.

But honestly, I don't understand the choice to use vulgar words in naming your
project.

EDIT: but +1 for using WikiCreole!

~~~
lucaspiller
I suspect it is the same reason why the authors blog is called "Teh Oarsum".

------
grotos
Why didn't you go for hyde? I think it's the best solution now as far as
python is concerned.

Worth watching is lighting [1]. Its main feature is the incremental building
which looks really promising.

[1] <https://github.com/borismus/lightning>

~~~
anthonyb
Because they're too complicated! If I want to get started with them, or extend
them, there's a large learning curve.

For example, take a look at
[https://github.com/lakshmivyas/hyde/blob/master/hydeengine/f...](https://github.com/lakshmivyas/hyde/blob/master/hydeengine/file_system.py)
or <https://github.com/borismus/lightning/blob/master/lightning>

What does all of that stuff _do_? Why does lightning need YAML _and_ pickle?
Why does hyde need to mirror the entirety of python's os module, including
os.walk, for both Files and Folders?

Now compare that to my version:
[https://bitbucket.org/anthonyb/shithead/src/8a8e5787cf6a/blo...](https://bitbucket.org/anthonyb/shithead/src/8a8e5787cf6a/blog.py)
, which is essentially the entire engine, file system handling and building
code.

------
keithpeter
A few bash scripts does it for me (the Web site is not a blog).

[http://sohcahtoa.org.uk/pages/publish-a-web-site-with-
bash-s...](http://sohcahtoa.org.uk/pages/publish-a-web-site-with-bash-
scripts.html)

------
nagisa
I become very angry, when I don't find a RSS feed for a blog I like.

~~~
kba
I agree. The lack of RSS is inexcusable. RSS feeds can easily be implemented
without the using know they're there.

~~~
anthonyb
"inexcusable"? Your sense of entitlement is underwhelming.

------
kba
Sorry, but I would never use this, nor recommend it to anybody.

You make it sound like you left out features, because you wanted to keep it
simple, but that really just comes off as you being lazy.

RSS could be implemented, without the user of your application knowing it's
there.

Besides, on <http://teh.oarsum.com/>, the links don't work. They're going to
/posts\article-name.html, not /posts/article-name.html as they should.

Another thing is you're talking about simplicity, yet you include
Bootstrapper.

I realize that Bootstrapper is probably not included by default and is
something you added in the template, but it just emphasizes the fact that you
have mixed goals.

Besides, you don't really use anything from Bootstrapper other than the spans.
On top of that, you haven't bothered to edit the LESS files to fit your needs,
instead you just overwrite that with another CSS. That is not simplicity, that
is just laziness.

And last, but definitely not least... Quirks Mode. Just no.

~~~
anthonyb
Thanks for the bug report on the paths. I was relying on os.path to generate
the urls, which obviously doesn't work on Windows or Mac.

The rest of your issues seem to be with the template - you're free to develop
your own if you don't like mine, or don't like bootstrap, or whatever.

